# Ninja Cat & Dramatic Cat



## Daniel (Sep 27, 2009)

YouTube - Ninja cat comes closer while not moving!

YouTube - Dramatic Cat


----------



## Cat Dancer (Sep 27, 2009)

Those are too funny!!


----------



## Andy (Sep 27, 2009)

LOL Daniel. Friends of strolling cat and sledding dog? I love dramatic cat. lol


----------

